# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Trao đổi logo, banner miễn phí

## sealdangerous

Website http://sao24h.net mới đi vào hoạt động. Chúng tôi rất hiện nay có chương trình trao đổi logo, banner miễn phí. 
Để biết rõ hơn về yêu cầu, vị trí đặt quảng cáo vui lòng liên hệ Email: [email protected] hoặc để lại lời nhắn tại chủ đề này. Thank

----------


## nhungdo

*sao24h.net*

Ae liên kết nào. up up up up up up up up up up up up up

----------


## duannd

up phụ bạn......................................upppppp  pppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## Thinhquang75

uhm.ban k de lai yahoo . ai bik. co gi pm minh cung hop tac : go24_com_vn 
site : www.go24.com.vn

----------


## iseovip5

Mình nữa nha bạn: http://phoamthuc.net/
Yahoo: huytdhuymis

----------

